

Help us find our million $ mascot - pig, crow, snake, bear or something else? - acharekar
http://blog.webengage.com/2012/03/05/help-us-find-our-lucky-mascot-pig-crow-snake-bear-or-something-else/

======
nsfmc
In light of all the hilarious 'best practices' talk after the github/rails
incident, the best practice in this situation is to hire a graphic designer to
do even this early stage mascot research.

Why you ask? Much like API design, a logo/mascot/etc, once you commit to it,
is _very hard to change._ People talk about software that scales, but keep in
mind, _identities need to scale_ too. The standard logo/identity course in any
design program goes into this and forces you to think about identity not only
as a mascot, but as a _system._

This isn't to say that any of the submissions proffered wouldn't be valuable,
they might be! But the whole thing that happens when you pick up a designer is
that you also are implicitly asking them to research how your brand/logo
appears on a shirt, on a business card, in press clippings, on sponsorship
banners, and so forth.

These are all things that are incredibly easy to ignore because, unless you've
done this before, it's really hard to get an identity right the first time.

Also, why's it gotta be an animal? What ever happened to those insanely
geometric but disturbingly sinister-looking corporate logos from back in the
day? ;)

------
manishkashyap09
I would suggest Spider as its symbolize WEB. Though it has been used but it
signifies the most with the product Webengage is.

~~~
acharekar
Apt suggestion, I thought of it too !

------
quorn3000
Don't use the pig. I want to use the pig.

~~~
kn0thing
FYI, a breadpig is already taken.

------
avlesh-singh
How about a Giraffe? :)

------
AznHisoka
Freddy Mercury.

~~~
avlesh-singh
You mean this? - [http://www.metrolic.com/wp-content/uploads/2010/09/borat-
mer...](http://www.metrolic.com/wp-content/uploads/2010/09/borat-mercury.jpg)

------
aerotrain
Panda

------
markyc
gorilla

~~~
avlesh-singh
Hahaha. Good one. Can you point me to the graphic of a cute look Gorilla?

~~~
markyc
sure
[http://media.myspacepimper.com/content/image/funny/funny_167...](http://media.myspacepimper.com/content/image/funny/funny_167.jpg)

~~~
avlesh-singh
Nothing beats this!

------
arihantar
python

